# PAND P ARCHERY 2014 announcement



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just curious......But what about having in on the July Long Week end.

I know, I know.....this is the week end you have picked....and it doesn't conflict with much else...(except it always does)...and the is only so many week ends in the Summer....

I get it. But this will always clash with the Nationals. 

Not sure there are any big shoots on the Canada Day long week end....that I know of.

Any ways.....I know I'll get flamed for bringing this up......but I would really like to attend......and I know there are others as well.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Ya baby! 3D rules! Way to go Ted, there for sure )


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Doupe there are no big shoots in Canada! Just P&P baby!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

It's a good warm up for the IBO worlds on the current date. Ellicottville is the weekend after and much closer to go to than the Canadian nationals


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Blake...You have a whole year now to perfect your Trad skills:teeth: Ted's got the purse at $500


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Blake.....I hear what you are saying......but my statement still stands.

Also......just because the Nationals are not a big shoot for you.......does not mean its not a big shoot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Jd we will need 3 days in a couple of years just to handle the numbers lol lol Plus I have the best weather for all summer tournaments ....lol lol lol Maybe the other tournaments should move their dates we got 125 shooters this year ..I would like to see 200 real soon .....I might loose 5 shooters to the nationals only ....this year course was stellar...you missed a good one ....


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like I am skipping Nationals next year!!!!


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

you had at $300. you know I am in 

wayne


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Can't wait, just give us a date and I'm in Ted.
Great shoot,great food, and an even better party!!!.
Let's get the word out early and they will come.


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

What are the rules for the Trad Class?


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ted, you know I make my donation to the semi pros every year but thanks for stepping up to the plate with more money in the cash class. Bottom line is, this is a charity shoot so more shooters means

more money for the area hospital.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

trad class as per oaa rules off the shelf ....no rest or elevated rest...nothing higher than 1/8 of and inch from original construction of bow shelf...no built up rests from shelf ..strike plate can only be up to 1 inch high ...any arrow... no string walking or face walking no stab no clicker no weights on riser index finger touching arrow nock one nock point on string .. if two then arrow nocked between them only ..


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I vote that the name be changed to Ted's World 3D championships


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

I know I missed it this year, baby issues and whatnot haha. But I WILL make the 2014 shoot, count on it. Ill see what I can do to get some more Ontario Athens Assasins to chime in too.


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the Info. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

crazymoose said:


> Can't wait, just give us a date and I'm in Ted.
> Great shoot,great food, and an even better party!!!.
> Let's get the word out early and they will come.


Hey Pauly...wonder if Alex is feeling better by now ?...lmao

Andy


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

ill be there Ted and will throw a few goodies into the prize table


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

3--d said:


> Hey Pauly...wonder if Alex is feeling better by now ?...lmao
> 
> Andy


Why? What was wrong with Alex?:embara:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

brown bottle flu lol lol for alex


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks moose meat bear sausage was excellent


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

I'm in and might bring 4-5 people. 200 shooters seems achievable.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

great look for 2014 poster real soon


----------

